# Exploding Whales - Canada's Newest Problem.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't make this stuff up......Read the part about the potential risk of humans/animals falling into the carcass......

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/30/world/blue-whale-carcass-problem/index.html?c=homepage-t


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Never would have happened if they sent some ice breakers to help out these poor guys before they got trapped under the ice.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

corpusse said:


> Never would have happened if they sent some ice breakers to help out these poor guys before they got trapped under the ice.


Those whales were dead long before people discovered the carcasses.


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

Apparently these will be heading to a museum. Canada's Royal Ontario Museum will be attempting to remove the flesh and preserve the skeleton.


----------

